# Photographic Maestros



## Trithor (May 22, 2013)

Perhaps I could convince the accomplished Paph photographers to post a pic of their set-up and a brief description and suggestions. I have watched SlipperKings photographic skills improve dramaticaly over the last short while under Slipperfans obviously more than able tuition.
I continue to struggle to get a halfway decent pic, and often am too embarrassed with the result to post my picture, and am sure that there are others that have the same problem


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2013)

like he said.
Its the lighting set up and configuration and tips that i'd find useful - not the camera skills, so much


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2013)

Over the years, I've posted a lot of information about making photographs. It's all compiled (linked) here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=343174&postcount=16
Regarding the photo corner in my greenhouse: The diffusion screen depicted on the left is now over the top, and a second, portable one, can be placed on the left if needed.


----------



## Trithor (May 23, 2013)

Thanks Dot, there is a wealth of info in that reply of yours. Some of it was a bit over my head being a novice photographer. At least I have a starting point now. The photo of your setup was especially helpful. I need to create a dedicated setup in order to take my pictures. I currently wander arround the house and garden trying to find a suitably lit spot, then end up having to contend with sun/shadow, wind, and of course my very inquisitive dogs. My first order of business is to find a suitable spot arround the house and then try and make a screen. I see you have used PVC pipe to construct yours?
I currently try and use a dark sheet, but light shines through it and it does not seem to work too well apart from making my wife angry when she find a sheet draped over a bush or the dog kennel.


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2013)

take some pics, tell us what you did, we can let you know how it might work better with what you have available (though you did just give us some info)

for field photography, a white umbrella made for weddings is a good light screen and blocks some wind. a trip to a fabric store and asking for a swath of the whitest synthetic fabric can help create a screen that both filters light and blocks air movement. there are light boxes that can fold up and unfold wherever you want, and they are usually yellowish-white, have a hole in the bottom and can hold a small sheet of gray or black background material. they can filter light and block wind


----------



## Ozpaph (May 23, 2013)

Thanks Dot.
Will re read.
It seems you don't use artificial light. I might need to if I do the photos in the garage. Any ideas?

thanks again.


----------



## naoki (May 23, 2013)

I've been playing with photography for a while, but I finally started to study about artificial lighting a couple years ago. Digital makes it much easier since it's easy to experiment, and you can see the results immediately. I like this book a lot:

http://www.amazon.com/Light-Science...369291996&sr=8-1&keywords=understanding+light

It covers basics, and after understanding this, I can start to see how photographers are using lighting in creative ways. With a couple of cheap manual speed lights and cheap radio flash triggers, you can have lots of fun!


----------



## eggshells (May 23, 2013)

I used Matt Gore's tutorial:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/insight...-orchid-photography-how-get-best-results.html

But you got lots of information already.


----------



## Trithor (May 23, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> take some pics, tell us what you did, we can let you know how it might work better with what you have available (though you did just give us some info)
> 
> for field photography, a white umbrella made for weddings is a good light screen and blocks some wind. a trip to a fabric store and asking for a swath of the whitest synthetic fabric can help create a screen that both filters light and blocks air movement. there are light boxes that can fold up and unfold wherever you want, and they are usually yellowish-white, have a hole in the bottom and can hold a small sheet of gray or black background material. they can filter light and block wind



My intention with this thread is not only to improve my own photographic skills, but to collect as much info about photographing orchids in one place that anyone on ST currently, or 'Newbies' have a central collection of all the info that they may need to hone their skills and post as good photos of their treasures as is possible.

Thanks to all who have already posted links and suggestions, your info is awesome. I already have an idea on how to start improving, and am sure I will be refering back to the accumulated info to fine tune my set-up.


----------



## jtrmd (May 23, 2013)

I learned years ago as a teenager with a manual pentex 35mm with about 5 different lenses to not to take it all that serious.If you do you are never happy with your photos.I was spending more time learning how to use/tracking down and buying better tips for the spray paint cans for what I was photographing.If you're too serious about it,what you are trying to do becomes a pain in the ass.Its the same theory I use with growing my Orchids.Post what you have,because I am sure we all seen worse.I aways wanted a tripod though,because with all the meds I am on my hands shake like a homeless junkie.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2013)

Trithor said:


> ... I see you have used PVC pipe to construct yours?
> I currently try and use a dark sheet, but light shines through it and it does not seem to work too well apart from making my wife angry when she find a sheet draped over a bush or the dog kennel.


Yes, the structure is PVC pipe. The black is black velvet cloth -- it wasn't totally opaque, so I placed a piece of black plastic behind it. Now no light gets through.


Ozpaph said:


> Thanks Dot.
> Will re read.
> It seems you don't use artificial light. I might need to if I do the photos in the garage. Any ideas?
> 
> thanks again.


If I had to use a flash, I would shine it into a white umbrella (with a black opaque cloth in back so the light doesn't pass through, but bounces back onto the subject. Either that or buy/make a soft box. Both methods diffuse the light so that the subject gets soft light and harsh shadows are avoided.

One of our past members (Uri) used his white ceiling and walls as a soft box, and made very beautiful photographs with that method.


----------



## emydura (May 25, 2013)

Here is my hi tech setup that sits under my pergola. I just use natural light. I think the filtered even light from above is beneficial. You want bright but consistent light. You can see there are no real shadows under the pergola. Wind can be a problem so I mainly shoot in the morning.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2013)

Excellent, David. A simple and very effective set-up.


----------



## Trithor (May 26, 2013)

David, I see that you place the camera very far from the plant. Do you not use a macro lens? Yours is a setup that I suppose I could provide without too much (appart from the camera) additional expense.


----------



## Erythrone (May 26, 2013)

Trithor, macro lens can have long focal


----------



## SlipperKing (May 26, 2013)

Sweet place you got there David. Esp pergola!


----------



## Trithor (May 26, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Trithor, macro lens can have long focal



Shows how little I know about photography


----------



## emydura (May 26, 2013)

Trithor said:


> David, I see that you place the camera very far from the plant. Do you not use a macro lens? Yours is a setup that I suppose I could provide without too much (appart from the camera) additional expense.



In this case I was taking a photo of the whole plant and spike so I had to move it back a bit to get it all in the frame. For the photo of the individual flower I was much closer. You can use a macro lens to take normal photos, not just closeups. Macro lens are very sharp and provide high quality images, so they can be used for other purposes. In particular, macros make very good portrait lens. 



Erythrone said:


> Trithor, macro lens can have long focal



That is right. This one is just 60 mm but I do have a 150 mm macro lens.


----------



## jimspaphs (May 26, 2013)

*Simple*

On the inside of the door on a Garden Shed situated between the Orchid house and the main house I have fixed some colored foam rubber,When the door is opened it is in natural shade,perfect for my hand held Canon IXUS 120IS.
I attached a plastic pot to an old tripod and use this to hold the subject at the correct angle.
If I get lucky enough to take an award photo I use my Nikon Coolpix P90 on a tripod.---simple ---simple---simple.
Must get some black foam soon.





Ozpaph said:


> like he said.
> Its the lighting set up and configuration and tips that i'd find useful - not the camera skills, so much


----------



## Ozpaph (May 27, 2013)

Jim, that looks like one of those anti-slip mats often used on home gym floors?


----------



## jblanford (May 27, 2013)

Well here's my set-ups, I can't do much with the cheap point&shoot camera I have, but sometimes I get some nice pics. The set is in a corner of the basement, it looks like alot but it's not. The top&back light is a 4' fluorescent daylight bulbs that I can raise & lower as I need, the side lights are 50w CFLs that I can move in or out side-side again as I think I need. Like I said it didn't cost much, the tripods are from Goodwill $4-5 each, the clip lights & bulbs from Home Depot. And sometimes I still use my flash to get the shot I like. Now for the daylight shots I use the kitchen table nice morning east light again not much cost the b/g and base from Hobby Lobby $4 or so. I hope this can give someone some ideas..... Jim.


----------



## Trithor (May 27, 2013)

Jim, your basement setup looks a lot more complex than your simple explanation of it. 
I am dying to try and adapt one of these to my own use, but it will have to wait until after this weekend as we are setting up for our annual game capture and sale. It is always a very important event on our calendar, as if we mis-time it, the graze and browse suffers too much in our winter dry to sustain the remaining animals till we expect our rains in end October again. .... Exciting time!


----------

